# सामान्य मंच > धर्म >  माँ वैष्णोदेवी

## Ranveer

आपलोगों ने जम्मू की वैष्णो माता का नाम अवश्य सुना होगा। आज मै आपको इन्हीं की कहानी सुना रहा हूँ , जो बरसों से जम्मू-कश्मीर में सुनी व सुनाई जाती है। कटरा के करीब हन्साली ग्राम में माता के परम भक्त श्रीधर रहते थे। उनके यहाँ कोई संतान न थी। 

वे इस कारण बहुत दुखी रहते थे। एक दिन उन्होंने नवरात्रि पूजन के लिए कुँवारी कन्याओं को बुलवाया। माँ वैष्णो कन्या वेश में उन्हीं के बीच आ बैठीं। अन्य कन्याएँ तो चली गईं किंतु माँ वैष्णो नहीं गईं। 

वह श्रीधर से बोलीं-‘सबको अपने घर भंडारे का निमंत्रण दे आओ।’ श्रीधर ने उस दिव्य कन्या की बात मान ली और आस-पास के गाँवों में भंडारे का संदेश पहुँचा दिया। लौटते समय गोरखनाथ व भैरवनाथ जी को भी उनके चेलों सहित न्यौता दे दिया। सभी अतिथि हैरान थे कि आखिर कौन-सी कन्या है, जो इतने सारे लोगों को भोजन करवाना चाहती है? 

श्रीधर की कुटिया में बहुत-से लोग बैठ गए। दिव्य कन्या ने एक विचित्र पात्र से भोजन परोसना आरंभ किया। जब कन्या भैरवनाथ के पास पहुँची तो वह बोले, ‘मुझे तो मांस व मदिरा चाहिए।’ ‘ब्राह्मण के भंडारे में यह सब नहीं मिलता।’ कन्या ने दृढ़ स्वर में उत्तर दिया। भैरवनाथ ने जिद पकड़ ली किंतु माता उसकी चाल भाँप गई थीं। 

वह पवन का रूप धारण कर त्रिकूट पर्वत की ओर उड़ चलीं। भैरव ने उनका पीछा किया। माता के साथ उनका वीर लंगूर भी था। एक गुफा में माँ शक्ति ने नौ माह तक तप किया। भैरव भी उनकी खोज में वहाँ आ पहुँचा। एक साधु ने उससे कहा, ‘जिसे तू साधारण नारी समझता है, वह तो महाशक्ति हैं।’ 

भैरव ने साधु की बात अनसुनी कर दी। माता गुफा की दूसरी ओर से मार्ग बनाकर बाहर निकल गईं। वह गुफा आज भी गर्भ जून के नाम से जानी जाती है। देवी ने भैरव को लौटने की चेतावनी भी दी किंतु वह नहीं माना। माँ गुफा के भीतर चली गईं। द्वार पर वीर लंगूर था। उसने भरैव से युद्ध किया। जब वीर लंगूर निढाल होने लगा तो माता वैष्णो ने चंडी का रूप धारण किया और भैरव का वध कर दिया।

भैरव का सिर भैरों घाटी में जा गिरा। तब माँ ने उसे वरदान दिया कि जो भी मेरे दर्शनों के पश्चात भैरों के दर्शन करेगा, उसकी सभी मनोकामनाएँ पूरी होंगी। आज भी प्रतिवर्ष लाखों श्रद्धालु माता वैष्णों के दर्शन करने आते हैं। गुफा में माता पिंडी रूप में विराजमान हैं।

----------


## Ranveer

प्रत्येक सदस्य  से उम्मीद करूंगा की एक बार जय माता दी लिखकर जाएँ

----------


## Ranveer

" जय माता दी "

----------


## Ranveer

.........................

----------


## Chandrshekhar

"जय माता दी "

----------


## gulluu

जय माता दी ,
उत्तम सूत्र

----------


## Chandrshekhar

मित्र नियामक जी , माता देवी के दर्शन करने की, वहा तक पहुचने के लिए केसे जाए, वह जा के क्या करना चाहिए बोलने का मतलब है की किर्पया सम्पूर्ण जानकारी दे. 
जिससे वो भक्त गन जो अभी तक दर्शन करने नही जा सके वो आपकी  जानकारी से आराम के साथ माँ के दरबार मैं पहुंच जाए.
इससे देवी माँ की असीम किरपा होगी आप पर.

----------


## kajal pandey

> .........................




प्रणाम माँ हम सभी सदस्यों पर आपकी कृपा बनी रहे    जय माता दी

----------


## kajal pandey

प्रणाम माँ हम सभी सदस्यों पर आपकी कृपा बनी रहे    जय माता दी

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

*लाज रखना माँ !
शान रखना माँ !
अपनी संतान का ध्यान रखना माँ!

जय माता दी!*

----------


## loverboymonty

जय माँ अपनी किरपा करना

----------


## Rated R

!! जय माता दी !!

----------


## amol05

जय माता दी 
ऊँचे पर्वत बैठ कर
सबकी मुजरा ले

----------


## sandeep246426

जय माता दी 

लेकिन भाई माता के साथ वीर लंगूर नहीं वीर लंगूर हनुमान जी थे और माता जी ने तपस्या नहीं कि थी क्योकि जो सभी को सकती देती है वो आदिसक्ति माँ जगतजननी आदि नामों से जनि जाती है उनको तपस्या करने कि जरूरत नहीं है वो सिर्फ ध्यान (समाधी) लगाती है 
वीर लंगूर निढाल नहीं हुए थे वो प्राणघातक प्रहार करने वाले ही थे तब तक अंतर्यामी माँ बाहर आ कर रोक दिया था क्योकि भैरव को माँ के हाथो से म्रत्यु मिलनी पूर्व निश्चित था

----------


## Raman46

> प्रत्येक सदस्य  से उम्मीद करूंगा की एक बार जय माता दी लिखकर जाएँ


माँ शेरा बाली 

माँ पहाडा बाली 

माँ जोता बाली 

माँ मेहरा बाली 

प्रेम से बोलो ,सारे बोलो ,जोर से बोलो ,जय माता की ,जय माता की ,जय माता की

----------


## C KA B

"JAI MATA VAISHNO DEVI KI".

----------


## Anand.bahadurgarh

जय माता दी

माँ वैष्णो देवी के दर्शन करने जाने के लिए आपको पहले जम्मू जाना पड़ेगा फिर वहां से आपको लोकल बस या टेक्सी के द्वारा कटरा जाना पड़ेगा जिसके लिए २ से ३ घंटे लगेगा | वहा पर ठहराने के लिए हर परकार के होटल और धर्मशाला मिल जाते है जहाँ पर आप विश्राम करने के बाद माँ वैष्णो के दर्शनों के लिए जा सकते है | दर्शन पर जाने से पहले सर्पर्थम आपको कटरा के मेन बस स्टैंड के पास से आपको एक पर्ची लेनी पड़ती जो की निशुल्क मिलती है उस पर आपका नाम, आप कहा से आयें है, आप के साथ कितने सदस्य है लिखा होता है| पर्ची लेने के पश्चात आपको मुख्या द्वार जाना होता है जो की लगभग २ किलोमीटर पड़ता है वहा पर आप ऑटो या पैदल भी जा सकते है 

अगला अपडेट कुछ समय बाद मिलेगा जब तक माता के गुण गाते रहिये 

जोर से बोलो जय माता दी

----------


## drdipakk

JAI MATA DEE

----------


## Anand.bahadurgarh

जय माता दी

मुख्या द्वार पर जाकर आप माता के कदमो पहुच जाते हो जहाँ से आप की यात्रा शुरू होती है वहां से आप को घोडा/खच्चर मिल जाते है जिनके द्वारा भी आप दरबार तक पहुच सकते है

----------


## preetbhatt.007

> *लाज रखना माँ !
> शान रखना माँ !
> अपनी संतान का ध्यान रखना माँ!
> 
> जय माता दी!*


" जय माता दी

----------


## prakash1981

" जय माता दी "

----------


## bullpower

*जय माता दी जय माता दी  *                                 माता सब का भला करे

----------


## forum123

जय माता दी !

----------


## kajal pandey

जय माता दी ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,कहते जाओ

----------


## Raman46

> जय माता दी ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,कहते जाओ


सब मिलके बोलो जय माता की

----------


## kajal pandey

जय माँ जय माँ ........आब तक आपके दरसन नहीं हो पाए है माँ कुछ करो की आपका दर्सन हो सके

----------


## Cool

*|| जय माता दी ||*

----------


## MALLIKA

ऊचे पहाड़ो से,
निचे उतर आओ माँ !
कभी दर्शन देने को ,
भक्तो के घर भी आओ माँ !
उचे पहाड़ो से निचे उतर आओ माँ !

जय माता दी !!

----------


## kajal pandey

मल्लिका जी माँ के दर्शन करने का शुक्रिया  रेपो काबुल करे

----------


## guruji

जय माता की !

----------


## sanjeetspice

जय माता की जय हो

----------


## punjaban rajji kaur

जय माता di..

----------


## MALLIKA

> जय माता की !



सभी सदस्यों से निवेदन है की माँ की
जयकार करते रहे !
मै कुछ ऐसी जानकारी देना चाहती हूँ !
जो अब तक आप सब से दूर रही हो ,
 इसलिए क्रिया धीरज रखिये !
माँ सभी की मनोकामना पूर्ण करेंगी !
जय माता दी !!

----------


## cool.om001

*जय्कारा आआआआआआआआआआआआआआ शेरावाली दा 
बोल सच्चे दरबार के जय* 

:udd: :bloom:  :bloom: :udd:

----------


## MALLIKA



----------


## welcome

JAI MATA DIIIIIIIIII

----------


## Sameerchand

*प्रेम से बोलो जय माता की*

----------


## lalji1964

:Globe:  :Tiranga: 

 :Tiranga: "जय माता दी" :Tiranga:

----------


## kajal pandey

...............:salut:जय माता दी

----------


## rajeshgarg

jai mata vaishno devi ji ki jai mata di

----------


## honymoon

> ऊचे पहाड़ो से,
> निचे उतर आओ माँ !
> कभी दर्शन देने को ,
> भक्तो के घर भी आओ माँ !
> उचे पहाड़ो से निचे उतर आओ माँ !
> 
> जय माता दी !!


 प्रणाम माँ हम सभी सदस्यों पर आपकी कृपा बनी रहे    जय माता दी

----------


## sau1212

" जय माता दी "

----------


## BISHTNISHA

*जय माँ वैष्णो कि जय माँ सबको राजी खुसी रखें 

जोर से बोलो जय माता दी सारे बोलो जय माता दे.

जय माँ वैष्णो देवी कि  जय........................जय*

----------


## gaurav_rana

''जय माता दी''माता रानी सब पर अपनी असीम कृपा बनाऐ रखना और सबके भंडारे खुशियोँ से भरतीँ रहना 'बोल साँचे दरबार की जय'!

----------


## rajeev tiwari

bhaut achahha laga

----------


## rajeev tiwari

jai mata di jor se bolo jai mata ke

----------


## Shivesh Thakur

> प्रत्येक सदस्य से उम्मीद करूंगा की एक बार जय माता दी लिखकर जाएँ


JAI MATA DI---JAI MATA DI

----------


## dev b

जय माता दी ..............

----------


## fullmoon

*माता के भवन का विहंगम द्रश्य 

"जय माता दी"*

----------


## badboy123455

> *माता के भवन का विहंगम द्रश्य 
> 
> "जय माता दी"
> *




*जय माता दी ..............*

----------


## Ranveer

*मित्रों ..यदि आप लोगों के पास और भी तस्वीरें हो तो अवश्य डालें .|:)*

----------


## Devil khan

*मस्त है भाई .........मजा आ गया*

----------


## kolkata

jaykara sherwali mata ki...bol chache darbaar ki jai.......
jai maiya...sabhi ki raksha karo maate...

----------


## kajal pandey

*माँ के चरणों मे मेरा नमन*

----------


## Raman46

ऊचे पहाड़ो से,
निचे उतर आओ माँ !
कभी दर्शन देने को ,
भक्तो के घर भी आओ माँ !
उचे पहाड़ो से निचे उतर आओ माँ !

जय माता दी !! जय माता दी जय माता दी बोलो शेरा बाली की जय

----------


## ant1604

" जय माता दी "

----------


## manishdeo

जय माता दी 
माता तेरी सदा ही जय हो

----------


## darling1441

MATA BHAGWATI BHAVANI APKO SADAR PRANNAM.

----------


## anushka

कैसे पहुँचें माँ के दरबार

माँ वैष्णो देवी की यात्रा का पहला पड़ाव जम्मू होता है। जम्मू तक आप बस, टैक्सी, ट्रेन या फिर हवाई जहाज से पहुँच सकते हैं। जम्मू ब्राड गेज लाइन द्वारा जुड़ा है। गर्मियों में वैष्णो देवी जाने वाले यात्रियों की संख्या में अचानक वृद्धि हो जाती है इसलिए रेलवे द्वारा प्रतिवर्ष यात्रियों की सुविधा के लिए दिल्ली से जम्मू के लिए विशेष ट्रेनें चलाई जाती हैं।

जम्मू भारत के राष्ट्रीय राजमार्ग क्रमांक 1 ए पर स्थित है। अत: यदि आप बस या टैक्सी से भी जम्मू पहुँचना चाहते हैं तो भी आपको कोई परेशानी नहीं होगी। उत्तर भारत के कई प्रमुख शहरों से जम्मू के लिए आपको आसानी से बस व टैक्सी मिल सकती है।

माँ के भवन तक की यात्रा की शुरुआत कटरा से होती है, जो कि जम्मू जिले का एक गाँव है। जम्मू से कटरा की दूरी लगभग 50 किमी है। आप जम्मू से बस या टैक्सी द्वारा कटरा पहुँच सकते हैं। जम्मू रेलवे स्टेशन से कटरा के लिए आपको कई बसें मिल जाएँगी, जिनसे आप 2 घंटे में आसानी से कटरा पहुँच सकते हैं। यदि आप प्रायवेट टैक्सी से कटरा पहुँचना चाहते हैं तो आप 800 से 1000 रुपए खर्च कर टैक्सी से कटरा तक की यात्रा कर सकते हैं, जो कि लगभग 1 घंटे में आपको कटरा तक पहुँचा देगी। कम समय में माँ के दर्शन के इच्छुक यात्री हेलिकॉप्टर सुविधा का लाभ भी उठा सकते हैं। लगभग 2400 से 2700 रुपए खर्च कर दर्शनार्थी कटरा से 'साँझीछत' (भैरवनाथ मंदिर से कुछ किमी की दूरी पर) तक हेलिकॉप्टर से पहुँच सकते हैं।

* वैष्णों देवी यात्रा की शुरुआत*

माँ वैष्णो देवी यात्रा की शुरुआत कटरा से होती है। अधिकांश यात्री यहाँ विश्राम करके अपनी यात्रा की शुरुआत करते हैं। माँ के दर्शन के लिए रातभर यात्रियों की चढ़ाई का सिलसिला चलता रहता है। कटरा से ही माता के दर्शन के लिए नि:शुल्क 'यात्रा पर्ची' मिलती है।

यह पर्ची लेने के बाद ही आप कटरा से माँ वैष्णो के दरबार तक की चढ़ाई की शुरुआत कर सकते हैं। यह पर्ची लेने के तीन घंटे बाद आपको चढ़ाई के पहले 'बाण गंगा' चैक पॉइंट पर इंट्री करानी पड़ती है और वहाँ सामान की चैकिंग कराने के बाद ही आप चढ़ाई प्रारंभ कर सकते हैं। यदि आप यात्रा पर्ची लेने के 6 घंटे तक चैक पोस्ट पर इंट्री नहीं कराते हैं तो आपकी यात्रा पर्ची रद्द हो जाती है। अत: यात्रा प्रारंभ करते वक्त ही यात्रा पर्ची लेना सुविधाजनक होता है।

पूरी यात्रा में स्थान-स्थान पर जलपान व भोजन की व्यवस्था है। इस कठिन चढ़ाई में आप थोड़ा विश्राम कर चाय, कॉफी पीकर फिर से उसी जोश से अपनी यात्रा प्रारंभ कर सकते हैं। कटरा, भवन व भवन तक की चढ़ाई के अनेक स्थानों पर 'क्लॉक रूम' की सुविधा भी उपलब्ध है, जिनमें निर्धारित शुल्क पर अपना सामान रखकर यात्री आसानी से चढ़ाई कर सकते हैं।

कटरा समुद्रतल से 2500 फुट की ऊँचाई पर स्थित है। यही वह अंतिम स्थान है जहाँ तक आधुनिकतम परिवहन के साधनों (हेलिकॉप्टर को छोड़कर) से आप पहुँच सकते हैं। कटरा से 14 किमी की खड़ी चढ़ाई पर भवन (माता वैष्णो देवी की पवित्र गुफा) है। भवन से 3 किमी दूर 'भैरवनाथ का मंदिर' है। भवन से भैरवनाथ मंदिर की चढ़ाई हेतु किराए पर पिट्ठू, पालकी व घोड़े की सुविधा भी उपलब्ध है।

कम समय में माँ के दर्शन के इच्छुक यात्री हेलिकॉप्टर सुविधा का लाभ भी उठा सकते हैं। लगभग 2400 से 2700 रुपए खर्च कर दर्शनार्थी कटरा से 'साँझीछत' (भैरवनाथ मंदिर से कुछ किमी की दूरी पर) तक हेलिकॉप्टर से पहुँच सकते हैं।

आजकल अर्धक्वाँरी से भवन तक की चढ़ाई के लिए बैटरी कार भी शुरू की गई है, जिसमें लगभग 4 से 5 यात्री एक साथ बैठ सकते हैं। माता की गुफा के दर्शन हेतु कुछ भक्त पैदल चढ़ाई करते हैं और कुछ इस कठिन चढ़ाई को आसान बनाने के लिए पालकी, घोड़े या पिट्ठू किराए पर लेते हैं।

छोटे बच्चों को चढ़ाई पर उठाने के लिए आप किराए पर स्थानीय लोगों को बुक कर सकते हैं, जो निर्धारित शुल्क पर आपके बच्चों को पीठ पर बैठाकर चढ़ाई करते हैं। एक व्यक्ति के लिए कटरा से भवन (माँ वैष्णो देवी की पवित्र गुफा) तक की चढ़ाई का पालकी, पिट्ठू या घोड़े का किराया 250 से 1000 रुपए तक होता है। इसके अलावा छोटे बच्चों को साथ बैठाने या ओवरवेट व्यक्ति को बैठाने का आपको अतिरिक्त शुल्क देना पड़ेगा।

*ठहरने का स्थान*

माता के भवन में पहुँचने वाले यात्रियों के लिए जम्मू, कटरा, भवन के आसपास आदि स्थानों पर माँ वैष्णो देवी श्राइन बोर्ड की कई धर्मशालाएँ व होटले हैं, जिनमें विश्राम करके आप अपनी यात्रा की थकान को मिटा सकते हैं, जिनकी पूर्व बुकिंग कराके आप परेशानियों से बच सकते हैं। आप चाहें तो प्रायवेट होटलों में भी रुक सकते हैं।

नवरात्रि में लगता है मेला : माँ वैष्णो देवी के दरबार में नवरात्रि के नौ दिनों में प्रतिदिन लाखों की संख्या में श्रद्धालु आते हैं। कई बार तो श्रद्धालुओं की बढ़ती संख्या से ऐसी स्थिति निर्मित हो जाती है कि पर्ची काउंटर से यात्रा पर्ची देना बंद करनी पड़ती है। इस वर्ष भी नवरात्रि में हर रोज लगभग 100000 से अधिक श्रद्धालु माँ वैष्णो के दर्शन के लिए कटरा हैं।

*आसपास के दर्शनीय स्थल*

कटरा व जम्मू के नज़दीक कई दर्शनीय स्थल *व हिल स्टेशन हैं, जहाँ जाकर आप जम्मू की ठंडी हसीन वादियों का लुत्फ उठा सकते हैं। जम्मू में अमर महल, बहू फोर्ट, मंसर लेक, रघुनाथ टेंपल आदि देखने लायक स्थान हैं। जम्मू से लगभग 112 किमी की दूरी पर 'पटनी टॉप' एक प्रसिद्ध हिल स्टेशन है। सर्दियों में यहाँ आप स्नो फॉल का भी मजा ले सकते हैं। कटरा के नजदीक शिव खोरी, झज्झर कोटली, सनासर, बाबा धनसार, मानतलाई, कुद, बटोट आदि कई दर्शनीय स्थल हैं।

*इन बातों का रखें ख्याल*

    * वैसे तो माँ वैष्णो देवी के दर्शनार्थ वर्षभर श्रद्धालु जाते हैं परंतु यहाँ जाने का बेहतर मौसम गर्मी है।
    * सर्दियों में भवन का न्यूनतम तापमान -3 से -4 डिग्री तक चला जाता है और इस मौसम से चट्टानों के खिसकने का खतरा भी रहता है। अत: इस मौसम में यात्रा करने से बचें।
    * ब्लड प्रेशर के मरीज चढ़ाई के लिए सीढि़यों का उपयोग *न करें।
    * भवन ऊँचाई पर स्थित होने से यहाँ तक की चढ़ाई में आपको उलटी व जी मचलाने संबंधी परेशानियाँ हो सकती हैं, जिनसे बचने के लिए अपने साथ आवश्यक दवाइयाँ जरूर रखें।
    * चढ़ाई के वक्त जहाँ तक हो सके, कम से कम सामान अपने साथ ले जाएँ ताकि चढ़ाई में आपको कोई परेशानी न हो।
    * पैदल चढ़ाई करने में छड़ी आपके लिए बेहद मददगार सिद्ध होगी।
    * ट्रेकिंग शूज चढ़ाई में आपके लिए बहुत आरामदायक होंगे।
    * माँ का जयकारा आपके रास्ते की सारी मुश्किलें हल कर देगा।

*कहते हैं पहाड़ों वाली माता वैष्णो देवी सबकी मुरादें पूरी करती हैं। उसके दरबार में जो कोई सच्चे दिल से जाता है, उसकी हर मुराद पूरी होती है। ऐसा ही सच्चा दरबार है- माता वैष्णो देवी का।

माता का बुलावा आने पर भक्त किसी न किसी बहाने से उसके दरबार पहुँच जाता है। हसीन वादियों में त्रिकूट पर्वत पर गुफा में विराजित माता वैष्णो देवी का स्थान हिंदुओं का एक प्रमुख तीर्थ स्थल है, जहाँ दूर-दूर से लाखों श्रद्धालु माँ के दर्शन के लिए आते हैं*



*Jai Mata Di*

----------


## Raman46

> *मित्रों ..यदि आप लोगों के पास और भी तस्वीरें हो तो अवश्य डालें .|:)*


बोलो जय माता की

----------


## Raman46

बोलो जय माता की

----------


## Raman46

बोलो जय माता की

----------


## veenu

jai mata di, jai mata di, jai mata di

----------


## Neelima



----------


## mamta007

जय माँ वैष्णोदेवी

----------


## ruchi21

*जय माता दी* *जय माता दी* *जय माता दी*

----------


## Teach Guru

जय माँ वैष्णोदेवी 




Disclaimer :- All the stuff are collecting from another sites or forums.

----------


## Teach Guru

जय माँ वैष्णोदेवी 




Disclaimer :- All the stuff are collecting from another sites or forums.

----------


## Teach Guru

जय माँ वैष्णोदेवी 




Disclaimer :- All the stuff are collecting from another sites or forums.

----------


## happykhus

जय माता दी...

----------


## Badtameez

जय माता रानी

----------


## swami ji

*जय माताजी ........राजवीर ..*

----------


## pinki789

jaiiiiiii mata deee

----------


## Rajeev

जय माता दी
अतिउत्तम सूत्र है रणवीर जी

----------


## Teach Guru

*जय माता दी*

----------


## Krish13

॥जय माता दी॥

----------


## viv1234

jai mata di :Tiranga:

----------


## lotus1782

जय माता दी 
जय माता दी 
जय माता दी
जय माता दी
जय माता दी
जय माता दी

----------


## Raja44

जय माँ तेरी सदा ही जय हो

----------


## Pandit G

*माता रानी सबकी मनोकामनाएं पूर्ण करे|*

----------


## Raman46

> *जय माता दी*


जय माता दी 
जय माता दी 
जय माता दी
जय माता दी
जय माता दी
जय माता दी

----------


## Shri Vijay

या देवी सर्व भूतेषु माँतृ रूपेण स्नस्थिताम, नमस्तस्यै नमस्तस्यै नमस्तस्यै नमो नम:ll                                                        प्रेम से बोलो जय माता दी: आदरणीय मित्र श्री रणवीर जी आप के ईस उत्कृष्ट सूत्र के लिए हार्दिक बधाई एवं शुभकामनाएँ l

----------


## arihant_noida

या देवी सर्व भूतेषु माँतृ रूपेण स्नस्थिताम, नमस्तस्यै नमस्तस्यै नमस्तस्यै नमो नम:

----------


## pkj21

जय माता दी 
जय माता दी
जय माता दी

----------


## pkj21

आप के ईस उत्कृष्ट सूत्र के लिए हार्दिक बधाई एवं शुभकामनाएँ l

----------


## gupta rahul

जय माता दी 
जय माता दी
जय माता दी
                   jai mata di gufa khul gayi hai 17/1/2014 ko

----------


## hindi9

jai mata di jai mata di jai mata di jai mata di jai mata di jai mata di jai mata di jai mata di jai mata di jai mata di jai mata di jai mata di jai mata di jai mata di

----------


## pkj21

"जय माता दी "

----------


## mangaldev

शेरा वाली मय्या की जय हो, पहाड़ावाली मय्या की जय हो, 
जय माता दी 
जय भवानी जय भवानी जय भवानी जय भवानी जय भवानी जय भवानी जय भवानी जय भवानी जय भवानी जय भवानी जय भवानी जय भवानी जय भवानी जय भवानी जय भवानी जय भवानी जय भवानी जय भवानी जय भवानी जय भवानी जय भवानी जय भवानी जय भवानी जय भवानी जय भवानी जय भवानी जय भवानी जय भवानी जय भवानी जय भवानी जय भवानी जय भवानी जय भवानी जय भवानी जय भवानी जय भवानी जय भवानी जय भवानी जय भवानी जय भवानी

----------


## anubhav007

jai mata ki bhaio koi ma kalka ji mandir ke bare me bhi janta hai

----------

